# My P.O.S.



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Sometimes you have to reload, my site works when it wants to.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

nice. what size rims are those? only thing negative i have to say about it is the fogs. they looked to "slapped on" you might try to put them in the center hole of the bumper and fiberglass some covers for them.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

great job. innovative. I would love to see some more pics of the inside. Did you put black carpeting inside? Or do some Se-Rs come like that? Your shifter base looks pretty wild too.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

aha. found your interior section of your site. but the pictures above look like they are more update then the ones in that section of your site, am I correct? Ahh I dunno, but your carpet looks black in the above pic of the interior


----------



## HKS20DET (Nov 8, 2002)

wish i had a P.O.S. that looked like that


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

hey let me ask you something. I know you had clear corners before. Did you paint those also. or did u just buy another (a stealth) pair?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Sick sick sick... arrgghh... your car is too nice, it's not fair.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *Sick sick sick... arrgghh... your car is too nice, it's not fair. *


I'm with him. Your car looks great Matt. Much respect from a fellow B14 owner. BTW, where/how did you get your seats like that?! They look schaweeet


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Its even better in person guyz.....great work Matt


----------



## SE-Rican (Jul 3, 2002)

Matt you know it looks pimp bro!! Like mentioned you should see the car in person it looks amazing! Matts rims are 18's and he did the interior himslef!!

Keep saving money bro. I am looking forward to doing that DET swap!:banana:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Lookin' good man.
One question, are you using the door caps?


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks for the props guys. 

The wheels are 18's.

Yes I am using the door caps. I've seen cars without them and IMO it doesn't look nearly as nice.

I did my seats myself. They're stock 200sx seats that I remolded, and recovered them. They fit much better, and was cheaper for me to do then get classic seats.

The corners are Nis-Knack stealth one's. I had the chrome with my old setup, and sold them.

The carpeting is stock, I'll need to change it before too long. Most likely I'll just stick with the same color. I do need new floormats.

I thought a lot about the foglights, but I can't live without them, and I don't want to cover any of the holes due to it helping cool the brakes, and the engine.

Sometimes I think about selling my car. Then I think of how much time and money I have in it, and that settles that. I will be putting a DET in it sometime this year, to further back up the looks. I've been the bottle route, and it runs out too quick.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah Matt I remembered us talking about maybe getting together to do my seats......I hope to do so still--maybe after income tax time...  

OH and dont U ever sell it----!!! DET it and it'll be perfect


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Man, those seats are great. Anyone know if there are any write-ups on recovering your seats yourself?


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

The covering of the seats is easy. The hard part comes into play when they have to be cut, and sewn. I cut, pops sews, and I cover. I've been around upholstery my entire life so car seats are cake.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

exactly how did u remold the seats. i like how they have more side bolsters than the stock ones


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

When I took the cover off I added 2" of foam to the side, and back bolsters. I then covered them with fiberfill to further the cushion. Then to top it off I used 1" Sew foam on the entire cover. They're really comfortable now. I also used really good quality vinyl. It's actually called leather touch.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmmm, I picked up the GTR skirts for my 4 door, but I don't know if I want to get the door caps or not. I did not get the fender flares either. 
I think your car looks really nice with them, but I've seen 4 doors that kind of look funny with the caps on....

Decisions....
I know a guy that did a DE-T swap with his SE-R. He now wished he just built the SR20DE and bolted on the FMAX kit....something to think about.


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

I have talked in depth with some of the most knowledgeable SR tuners, and for what I want a SR20DET is my best route. Basically I'd like 300-350whp. That's easily attainable with a DET, and Incon turbo. My boy is putting out over 260 on a T25, so I know with the Incon it's easily attainable.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

I am really interested in cover my seats. Did you take off the stock covering? My mom sews she would probably love to help me with this. Do you think she would be able to figure something like this out? I know she had made cushions in the past. Big ones, ones you can sit on. Do you get the vynal at a fabric store?


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

The easiest way to recover a seat is to take the original cover off. Carefully. You're going to need a set of side cutting plyers to cut the hog rings. Then after you have the cover off, get a razor blade, and slowly start to cut the stitches. You can pull the entire seat apart. Then what you want to do is note what piece connects to what. Then you use the old pieces as templates for the new ones. Vinyl can be bought at fabric stores. I'm sure you could find somewhere online that sells it for better prices though.


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

am i to assume a normal sewing machine is not going to handle a job like this?


----------



## Matt4Nissan (Jul 2, 2002)

Depends on the machine. If you have some $20.00 no name brand machine then no. Basically the machine has to be able to sew through 2 pieces of vinyl, and 2 pieces of sew foam at the same time.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

hey matt, you willing to do this for others for a fee? IM me and let me know.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

thanks for the help, Ive gotta do this. My seats are stained. looks like you stired up a big interest by posting those pics. lol


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Damn it Matt, do you have to post your hunk of shit car here too?  

Looking good as always, keep up the good work, and booooooost it already :banana:


----------



## GHSER7 (Jul 28, 2002)

Lookin' good Matt!


----------

